# play sand vs pool filter sand



## Lostlilkidd (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi,

Im going to be making the transition to sand this weekend. And im not sure, but is there a difference between pool filter sand and playbox sand?

Just wanted to make sure if im going to home depot or a pool supply store.


----------



## Neb (Sep 22, 2008)

PFS is cleaner and whiter but still needs a solid wash before you put it in.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

I would go with Pool filter sand because it's a lot cleaner


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Here is another thing to really consider-

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=

a past post about Quikrete medium grade sand. VERY cheap and VERY clean right out of the bag. I got mine from Home Depot.


----------



## Lostlilkidd (Jan 27, 2009)

the size of the sand worries me, did you have any issues with the sand getting into the filter?


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

I run a XP3 and a C-360 on my 125 gallon with no problems at all. The grain of the sand is decent size. If I remember right it was about $4.99 for a 100 pound bag at Home depot. At that price you can pick one up and check it out yourself. I think it works great.


----------



## CHBGator (Oct 5, 2006)

Lostlilkidd said:


> the size of the sand worries me, did you have any issues with the sand getting into the filter?


Only if you have your intake 1" off the bottom of the tank. When you do PWC turn the filter off and you'll be fine.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

pool filter sand!!!!! pool filter sand!!!! recently changed mine over and it was sooo clean. took very little to get clay and dust out. also heavy enough to run my syphon in it to clean like gravel with VERY little sucked up i am happy with it


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

another vote for PFS. Its prewashed so it wont cloud pools and sinks right to the bottom. Loosk natural IMO.


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

@ F8LBITEva , what brand of sand is that, and where can I buy it? will it be okay for South American fish? or does it make the water too hard?


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

PFS is much less hassle and looks 10x better...Don't even think twice about heading to the pool supply store.

Oh, but good luck finding it this time of year though.


----------

